# South Haven, MI Fishing Charter Reco.



## #1Shot (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello all-

Looking for someone to point me towards a good fishing charter for 6 guys this summer in June.

Fishing for Salmon.

Thanks


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

June will be a tough month for salmon in South Haven. It is mostly a laker fishery then.


----------



## #1Shot (Jul 7, 2006)

well...fishing for a Buzz and Lakers...any suggestion on who to charter?


----------



## hack77 (Aug 25, 2009)

Consider Finsation Charters out of South Haven. Great Boat and Captain. 

Captain Kevin Laaksonen -Finsation Charters: 269-207-1233
www.finsation.com


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

If you don't mind driving 20 minutes south to St. Joseph generally we have a better June fishery with good steelhead numbers that time of year plus all the other species. Click on the banner below and if you still have some questions give me a call at 517-617-0282. I have been a sponsor here since the sites inception or close anyways.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

hack77 said:


> Consider Finsation Charters out of South Haven. Great Boat and Captain.
> 
> Captain Kevin Laaksonen -Finsation Charters: 269-207-1233
> www.finsation.com



X2


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Manistee Mama http://www.manisteemamacharter.com/ tell him Skunk sent ya


----------



## cohosaim (Apr 12, 2007)

SKUNK said:


> Manistee Mama http://www.manisteemamacharter.com/ tell him Skunk sent ya


Mamas very good, and SilverKing also. Perch normally are doing well at that time. South Havens a good party town also. Salmon Express option will work if you can travel south.:lol::sad::xzicon_sm


----------

